# Upper end of escambia bass?



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone had any reports of any good bass being caught up around quintette area or further?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

according to the water gauges, the further north you go, the higher and faster the water


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea well there right I was up there today around molino and that water was moving! I've got a 36 volt motor guide and had it wide open and was still being pulled. That's why I asked if there were any reports lol


----------



## jrspon (Aug 8, 2009)

Was at quintete yesterday AM, caught 8 10" and two keepers.


----------

